# Extra, extra...read all about it! Fussy Gussy demoted from Honorary Pigeon



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

FUSSY GUSSY DEMOTED FROM HONORARY PIGEON

Santa Rosa, Ca

In a not-quite-unexpected turn of events, Fussy Gussy, a small chicken in Santa Rosa (nearby to Petaluma, "chicken capital of the world"), was demoted from her Honorary Pigeon status on Tuesday. Gussy, who did not say anything that could be repeated in this family newspaper, stands accused of pecking a young pigeon in the tent aviary that she has called home since she was a two-day-old chick. At that young age, she left her mother and chick siblings to sneak into the pigeon aviary and has been a "pigeon" ever since.

"Well, Mom told her and told her to play nice," says Gonzo, a handsome black male who preens his feathers and seems to enjoy the camera very much. "I started this flock, ya know, and back when I was a squab, Mom had two indoor chickens that I kept in line pretty well. But this Fussy Gussy chick, she just don't listen to reason. She thought she could come in here and bully everyone around, well let me tell you, I put a stop to that right away. But then she got bigger and bigger. Man, that chick just won't quit growing."

Mom, caretaker of all of the feathered flock, shakes her head. "She did just fine up till now, especially when she was broody and wouldn't leave the eggs. But since she decided the last batch wasn't going to hatch, and emerged from her plastic cat food tub, she has had a bit of extra attitude. Then on Tuesday, I noticed a youngster had been pecked on the head. He is fine, but that was the last straw."

No, Fussy Gussy is not going to be sent to Foster Farms. She now has her own large area inside her former home, fenced off from the pigeons but able to keep an eye on everything. She will get supervised hours each day outside of the pen. "It's great," says Mom. "No one can get too close to her food, or her perch, or _her._ She settled right in to the pen we made and we've hardly heard a peep since. It was either this, or put a cork on her beak! " Experts think this is attributed to a chicken's sense of being righteously indignant. One chicken expert, Dr. Ino Poultry, also points out that chickens are very adamant about their personal space being invaded. There is even talk of chicken ADHD, chicken anxiety disorder (CAD), and severe chicken depression (SCD), stemming from the inability to control every movement of everything around you. "Chickens just want to be in charge. They can benefit from anger management classes and control issue therapy," says Dr. Poultry.

But Mom says things are going along smoothly now, though there has been the occasional tongue-sticking-out from the pigeons to Gussy, who can't retaliate and is mostly ignoring them.  Stay tuned for further updates.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Could it be hormonal too?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL! MJ, I loved the way you typed up the post (Very Cute)!

I'm glad everything turned out ok, and I am sure that Fussy Gussy will settle into her NEW area nicely. I am also glad that you came up with a way for her to remain with the pigeons. Your loft wouldn't quite be the same with out her  .

-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YOU HAVE MADE MY AFTERNOON, MJ!! I was laughing so hard!! How funny!

I remember thinking when reading your other thread about the new digs and all the pictures, that something was missing. THEN, I remembered Fussy Gussy and wondered why she wasn't included...well, I wonder no more!! 

As Dr. Ino Poultry probably likes to say, "It's a WING WING (a.k.a. Win Win) situation!" 

I'm sure Gussy agrees, although she probably looks at that "Wing Wing" a little differently! 

Keep up the great updates! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> YOU HAVE MADE MY AFTERNOON, MJ!! I was laughing so hard!! How funny!
> 
> I remember thinking when reading your other thread about the new digs and all the pictures, that something was missing. THEN, I remembered Fussy Gussy and wondered why she wasn't included...well, I wonder no more!!
> 
> ...


ROFL yes I admit I was chuckling when I wrote it. It all started with Gonzo in my head, doing his quote....I could just hear it.  I know, I'm very silly. She seems to really like it, though we are entertaining the idea of setting up a separate tent or aviary for her and rescuing another chicken in the future. More to be revealed!


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Just hilarious, I wish I was this creative


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done, MJ! That's a great story, and it was told so very, very well  

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Too, too funny  . A simple thing turned into such a delightful little post.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Awwww - poor Fussy Gussy. She probably just forgot how big & strong she is.
(but i'm glad all is well in the tent now & gussy has her own space)

BTW - I love your photos and updates. Also the name "Fussy Gussy" cracks me up every time I think about it - great name!!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Wonderful story MJ. I had to read it out loud to my husband.

Margaret


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

LOL very nicely wrritten


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

what an awesome narrative! (you make it look easy and it's not!)
gussy should have her own "blog" space. 
you could right a children's book about gussy. 
go gussy!


----------

